# Ouvulation induction anyone



## kayley2704 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi ladies I'm on day 6 of injections back on Monday for blood to see how I'm getting on, anyone injecting at the moment??


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Not injecting but I think we all go through on the same journeys don't we?

Good luck


----------



## kayley2704 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yh we do I was just wondering if anyone was injecting on the same day so I'm guessing your injecting to if so what day are you on and how have you been finding this cycle ?


----------



## Butterflies123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Kayley, I am due to start my third round of ovulation induction with Gonal F this week (just waiting for AF to arrive). I did not respond to clomid. 
My first cycle resulted in ovulation and I had a good response to a low dosage. My second cycle was abandoned because I was going on holiday. I did not respond very well and follies did not grow much. I expect I will start on a higher dosage this cycle.

I did not find the injections too bad really. Only side effects were swollen and sore boobs. How about you? X


----------



## kayley2704 (Sep 28, 2010)

Aww my first cycle went good left side pooped but right ovulated my second I got half way through Nd my body stopped relating to the injections and now on my 3rd had to start 1 liq to 2 powder last night and back on fir for a blood test and scan eeek let me no how u get on with. Yours il add you x


----------



## Butterflies123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Kayley how are you getting on?
I had trigger shot on Monday so now just got to wait and hope! X


----------



## kayley2704 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hiya Iv got to test Wednesday iv had a lot of cramps bloating and sore boobs and stooping pains in my right boob  and now nothing apart from slightly sore boobs so trying not to test but don't think its guna be this month  what date do u have to test xx


----------

